# They're at it again!



## MnTwins29 (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess getting the one-year delay in ICD-10 wasn't good enough for the AMA.   Now they are considering pushing to bypass ICD-10 altogether and press for adoption of ICD-11 in 2015.   As my seven-year-old niece loves to say - SERIOUSLY?? 

http://www.healthdatamanagement.com...tm_medium=email&utm_campaign=HDM_Daily_062012


----------



## tpontillo (Jun 20, 2012)

This is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## cmranvik (Jun 20, 2012)

I've been hearing about ICD-10 since I was a HIT student in 1995!  Based on this, one can only surmise that it will take several years to implement ICD-11.  We're already 10 years behind the rest of the world with ICD-10.  I think that the AMA is just stalling in their efforts to block the change to ICD-10.  Heaven forbid we inconvenience any doctors!


----------



## coachlang3 (Jun 20, 2012)

> *SERIOUSLY??*



That about sums it up along with "Really???"


----------



## schweitzerm (Jun 20, 2012)

For certain!?  When did CMS make a decision on the extension?  If we go to ICD-11, at least we will be current with the rest of the world.

Wonder how different 11 is from 10????


----------

